# how to clean beeswax?



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

How do you clean honey off beeswax cappings? I want to use the beeswax for my balms and salves & for cancles. I also want to mold and sell it to other crafters.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Set the wax back out by the beehives and the bees will clean all the honey off for you. 

Mike


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

You can also put the cappings in a small "OLD" pan and put in your oven on the lowest setting. Mine reads about 170 degrees. Wax melts about 147 degrees. after it is all melted then let it cool until the wax hardens - remove wax and wash. in the bottom of the pan will be the honey. You can use the honey or feed it back to the bees


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

